# Gas Cooker Service



## john_q (Jun 15, 2010)

My gas cooker seems to be leaking. Does anyone know if it is possible to get it serviced in Dubai.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry I don't have a definitive answer, but maybe Lootah Gas could give you some info? Or your landlord?


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

john, you don't mention the make/model, but with our LaGermania cooker, I asked the shop we bought it from (Sharaf) who services that type, and they gave me that information. If you bought it second-hand, locate a store that sells that brand appliance and ask them. Its best if you can go in person, so that you actually get the correct info, know what I mean?


----------

